#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Phishing - Alguem conhece um site com exemplos em português?

## luccosta

Boa Noite.

Estou desenvolvendo um trabalho de conscientização para algumas empresa onde muitos usuários acabam sendo vitimas de phishing sem saber. Já encontrei na net uma série de sites no modelo que busco, mas infelizmente todos apresentam links para sites e inglês, e isso não me ajuda muito.

Será que alguem conhece um site como este abaixo que registre Phishing em Português - Br.

*DSL Reports*

Fico grato por qualquer ajuda.
:mrgreen:

----------


## The-shadow

Colega, uma melhor sugestao seria voce fazer mesmo um Exemplo...
basicamente o que os sites de pishing nao sao nada mais do que uma copia do site original...
90% destinados a utilizadores de e-banking
ora, os "falsificadores" costumam criar uma copia do site, que tem coisas interessantes como:

usar JavaScript para falsificar a barra de enderessos do Browser, ou seja, a vitima abre um link direcionado para um site, por exemplo http://falsificadores.net/copia_banco.hmtl
e no enderesso do browser vai aparecer https://www.e-banking.com
a vitima (normalmente com fracos conheçimentos informaticos) fica iludida que está a visitar um site real, na verdade é igual ao origirnal e o enderesso até começa por https! (tal como lhes foi instruido.. que apenas os sites sobre https sao seguros.. entao eles confiam..)

outra coisa muito interessante que eles costumam usar, para manter a "integridade do site" é ir buscar as imagens do site, directamente ao enderesso original, por exemplo, no codigo HTML em vez de estar presente a tag
<img src="./imgs/logo_banco.gif">

eles usam algo mais sofesticado como

<img src="http://www.e-banking.com/logo.gif">

assim sp que alguma iagem no site original for actualizada, é actualizada automaticamente no site pishing...

e outra coisa bastante comum, é usar formularios (por parte dos falsificadores) a pedir informaçoes pessoais, tais como codigos de acesso entre outros...(pura engenharia social)
conste-se que os bancos nunca pedem tais informaçoes pela internet...

e ainda.. muitas vezes dps de o utilizador leigo preencher tal formulario, acaba sendo redirecionado para o site original, para que nao se aperceba entertanto de um possivel "ataque"

é isso colega, eu nao sou pisher, mas fikei admirado com estas vigarisses e acabei por estudar um pouco mais profundo este tema..
contudo, a chave é ter imaginação e conheçer as possiveis vitimas..
Um abraço.

----------


## warlinux

Cara tem sim, da uma olhada nesses sites abaixo tem muita informação para você.

http://cartilha.cert.br/fraudes/ 
Site com uma cartilha para se proteger melhor na internet.

http://www.malware.com.br/ 
Excelente site que cria uma lista com as URLs de sites de Phising Brasileiros e outras coisas mais, eu uso essa lista no meu Squid e no meu Firefox com a extensão ADBlock. Realmente excelente.

http://www.antiphishing.org/
Site internacional sobre phising tem bastante coisa lá também.

http://web.onda.com.br/humberto/scam.html
Esse site tem os exemplos dos Phising com fotos e tudo mais, muito bom.
Acho que é isso que está querendo não é mesmo.

Obs: Cara se possível gostaria de trocar mais idéias sobre esse assunto com você, pois também estou querendo montar uma apresentação para o pessoal da empresa para ensina-los a como se proteger melhor na Internet.

Abraços,

Espero ter ajudado !!!

----------

